# What type of shrimp is this???



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I got some amano shrimp today but had this guy in with the batch. I have no idea what type of shrimp/crayfish it is. Any ideas?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

not sure... But its pretty. Does it have any fans on the front feet?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

nah, just 2 big claws


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's a good site for IDing shrimp:

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Shrimps.htm

He looks a bit like a vampire shrimp, but I'm not sure about the claws.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

u have a better pic holo?? Its not a vampire shrimp..those guys are chunky and huge.. for now the best guess is what they call chameleon shrimp commonly.. but perhaps more accurate to just call it a Macrobrachium sp. for now..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

it looks like a species of macrobrachium.


----------

